
As Scotland’s ‘Trainspotting’ Generation Ages, the Dead Pile Up - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/07/world/europe/scotland-heroin-deaths.html
======
Pete-Codes
What you don't see at the Edinburgh Festival.

